# Can I go to live and work in another EU country after applying for the Italian citizenship



## babySteps (3 mo ago)

Hi, I'm originally from South America, I had been living in Italy for 9 years. I have an Italian degree in Computer Science and I had been working as a programmer for the last 3 years. I have an Italian permesso di soggiorno UE illimitato.
I have 2 sisters that are Italian citizens.

In august 2023 I will have 10 years of legal residence in Italy, so I will have all the requirements to apply for the citizenship.
But my issue is this:

I would like to move to another country like Germany for better job opportunities. If I apply for the citizenship and just after applying I move to another country inside the EU to live and work, will they give me the citizenship anyway? 
I live in Varese province.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I think you need to wait for the paperwork to finish.


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

On a related point: when one obtains citizenship (through residency, if that makes any difference...), what are the limits on then living outside of Italy (though in E.U.)? For example, does one need to maintain a residence in Italy, or...?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you're a citizen you have the same rights of any other EU citizen .

It's more the requirements that the other EU states may impose but those are pretty feeble. Usually at the ninety day mark you need to register meeting some pretty basic requirements. If you're working a non issue. If you're retired not a huge issue either. Easier for students.

If you're leaving Italy full time you should cancel your residence and sign up for the AIRE in the new country. You'll need to go to the Italian consulate in the new country. But that's just paperwork. If you don't cancel residence you're liable for income tax.


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

thanks


----------

